# New AR - Need scope and mount!



## dogdown (Oct 30, 2014)

Like the title says, I just bought a RRA Varmint A4 18" to add to my Pred hunting arsenal. Picking it up in a week when it comes in so I have some time to pick up my optics and mount.

Looking for a mount and scope recommendation for my new AR. This is my first Varmint AR so I am a bit lost with mounting glass on this type of rifle.

Budget is under $1000. Ideally, <$600 for both mount and glass but I know you get what you pay for in glass. Have heard good things from Vortex but never purchased anything from them.

Looking for shooting normally 150-250 yards but need to me able to shoot 300+ at times. Was thinking of a 4.5-14x40 but am open to suggestions.

What can you recommend?


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Jan 7, 2015)

Vortex Viper or a Meopta MeoPro 4-12X50. I honestly think the that MeoPro has better glass that the vortex and it isn't as expensive and for rings I always use DNZ Game Reapers.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

cant beat a P.E.P.R mount on an AR


----------



## .223Caliber (Mar 22, 2014)

I've found that the P.E.P.R. mount and Redfield Revenge scope are great on the AR.


----------



## .223Caliber (Mar 22, 2014)

Duplicate post, sorry...


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Ever hear of Lucid scopes, I just got one for my target AR and it looks pretty good. They have smaller ones for hunting and their prices are not too bad. They have half a mil-dot thing set up in them, check them out.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Burris PEPR mount with Vortex 4-16 HSLR. I love the scope, glass is clear, tracks well, and awesome warranty.


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Leupold VX Hog hunter 1x4 230.00 with primary arms mount 60.00 Both very good and highly recommended.

(scope) http://www.cabelas.com/product/Leupold174-VX-Hog174-Riflescope/1339838.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch%2F%3FN%3D5100187%26Ne%3D5100187%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dleupold%2Bhog%2Bhunter%26Ntx%3Dmode%252Bmatchallpartial%26WTz_st%3DSearchRefinements%26form_state%3DsearchForm%26search%3Dleupold%2Bhog%2Bhunter%26searchTypeByFilter%3DAllProducts%26x%3D0%26y%3D0&Ntt=leupold+hog+hunter&WTz_l=

(Mount) https://www.primaryarms.com/Primary_Arms_Deluxe_Extended_AR15_Scope_Mount_p/padlxsmext1.htm


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I think Burris scopes are some of the best quality for the price. I have one on my AR and I use one on my inline muzzle loader ,never had a problem with either.


----------



## zacii (Oct 28, 2014)

I use a Burris PEPR, with a Leupold 1.5X4.

Seemed to me to be the most practical at the time.


----------

